# Couple of lubitel 6x6 photos



## walter23 (Dec 5, 2004)

Just got a Lubitel 166B - nice toy, pretty sharp at f/8 or smaller.

Here's my first couple of efforts:


----------



## magali (Dec 6, 2004)

the 1st made me remember years when I was a student ... well, I don't regret that time...

the 2nd : I like it very much ! I like the perspective, the composition and the harmonious colors  :thumbsup:


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2004)

I like them both; fun looking camera.


----------

